# UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super



## Simon1909 (17. September 2019)

*UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*

Guten Abend zusammen! 

Ich habe mir gestern einen neuen PC gegönnt und benötige jetzt noch einen Monitor, damit die Leistung auch genutzt werden kann. 

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

ca. 600€  

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Nein, auf jeden Fall einen neuen

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Gaming, hauptsächlich Shooter 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

G-Sync kompatibel min. 100/120 Hz, min. 27“ 

Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auch auf 21:9 Monitore gestoßen und bin nicht abgeneigt 


Freue mich über Vorschläge !


----------



## V3CT0R (18. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*

Moin Simon

Leider kann ich dir keine Empfehlung schreiben, denn ich bin genau auf der selben Suche. 
Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass UWQHD sowieso im 21:9-Format ist. Heisst ja "Ultra Wide".

Bei Geizhals bin ich auf die beiden gestossen. Die Tests sind zwar gut, aber immer mit Schwächen
die ich für einen solchen Preis nicht wirklich akzeptieren kann.
_Acer Predator X34P
LG Electronics UltraGear 34GK950G-B_


----------



## HisN (18. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*

Viel Auswahl gibt es ja gar nicht.
15 Monitore sind es.
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync, FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 100Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Vergisst man FHD sind es sogar nur noch 10 die ins Budget passen. UWQHD sind da übrigens nicht dabei. Sind wohl zu teuer.
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung ab 2560x1080 (UW-UXGA), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync, FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 100Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## H_Hamburg (18. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*



Simon1909 schrieb:


> Freue mich über Vorschläge !



Mein Filter: 4 TFTs aktuell
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Seitenverhältnis: 21:9, Auflösung vertikal: ab 1440 Pixel, Panel-Besonderheiten: Blaulichtfilter/flicker-free, Punktdichte ab 110dpi, Helligkeit: ab 300cd/m², Reaktionszeit: bis 4ms, Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC), Var

Favorit ist hier der Samsung C34F791

PS: Die haben alle ein VA Pannel (IPS vs. TN vs. VA vs. OLED = viel Spaß)


----------



## Simon1909 (18. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*

Vielen dank für Eure Antworten.  Bin ich ja wenigstens nicht alleine mit meiner Frage  @V3CTOR 

@HisN 

Leider hast du recht.. Mit 600 Euro ist das Budget zu knapp bemessen, um meine gewünschten Anforderungen zu erfüllen. 

Aufgrund dessen lassen wir den Preis erstmal aus dem Spiel (ich werde mutig )
Dann gibt es insgesamt nur noch 9 Monitore die in Frage kommen: Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 3440x1440 (UWQHD), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync, FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 100Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Welchen von denen würdet ihr denn kaufen, falls ihr vor der Entscheidung stehen würdet.  Vielleicht gibt es unter diesen neun Stück eurer Meinung ja den EINEN.


----------



## V3CT0R (18. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*

Da wirst du wohl Testberichte forsten müssen. Der hier schneidet noch gut ab.
Aber lies dich doch mal druch. 

Dell Alienware AW3418DW ab €'*'933,08 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dell Alienware AW3418DW im Test 2019 | Testberichte.de


EDIT:
Was meint Ihr, würde meine 1080 eine UWQHD-Auflösung anständig stemmen können? Wohl eher nicht?


----------



## HisN (18. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*

Deine Graka kann DSR.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben keine Ahnung was Du unter anständig verstehst und auf welche Games das bezogen ist.
Schau halt kurz mit DSR nach. Müssen wir nicht raten in wie weit Du gewillt bist die Regler in Deinen Games zu bedienen und wo das Ego sagt: Nein, weiter links geht nicht, nein weniger FPS geht nicht. (Nicht bös gemeint mit dem Ego, aber die eigenen Wünsche/Ansprüche sind es die "funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht" ausmachen. Nicht unsere Meinung).

Denn am Ende hast Du es selbst in der Hand. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Du die Bilder anschaust ...was hat mehr Einfluss, die Graka? Die Auflösung? Oder vielleicht was ganz anderes?
Wenn Du darauf kommst was ich meine, hast Du meinen Beitrag verstanden 

Ansonsten: 
Natürlich kann die 1080er das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kann die 1080er das nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (18. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*



V3CT0R schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl Testberichte forsten müssen. Der hier schneidet noch gut ab.
> Aber lies dich doch mal druch.
> 
> Dell Alienware AW3418DW ab €'*'933,08 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Dell Alienware AW3418DW im Test 2019 | Testberichte.de



Den prüfe ich auch gerade, der ist im Angebot direkt von Dell für 862€ inkl. 39 Monate advanced exchange, Code EXTRA15 eingeben.
UWQHD-TFT für HIGH-END Komplettsystem für Black Desert Online Remastered


----------



## Steelbender (20. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*



BDO_Remastered schrieb:


> Den prüfe ich auch gerade, der ist im Angebot direkt von Dell für 862€ inkl. 39 Monate advanced exchange, Code EXTRA15 eingeben.
> UWQHD-TFT für HIGH-END Komplettsystem für Black Desert Online Remastered



Der Preis ist Zwar aktuell deutlich besser als bei anderen Anbietern, aber ist nicht damit zu rechnen das man am Black Friday einen noch besseren Preis bekommen könnte?
Ist ja nicht mehr sooooooo lange bis dahin.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (20. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*



Steelbender schrieb:


> Der Preis ist Zwar aktuell deutlich besser als bei anderen Anbietern, aber ist nicht damit zu rechnen das man am Black Friday einen noch besseren Preis bekommen könnte?
> Ist ja nicht mehr sooooooo lange bis dahin.


Vielleicht für 749€ wenn du Glück hast... das ist ein Thema für die Glaskugel, das Nachfolgermodell ist auch schon da: Dell Alienware AW3420DW


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2019)

*AW: UWQHD Monitor für RTX 2080 Super*

Habe den Dell Alienware AW3418DW selbst seit 1 1/2 Jahren vor mir stehen und ich bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden.

Vorteil ist auch das Dell ein 24 Stunden austausch Service hat und auch die Garantie Zweitkäufer genehmigt. Ich habe meinen damals für 270 Euro unter dem damaligem Neupreis von 1199 Euro über Alternate Outlet gekauft gehabt. Lichthöfe waren nur sehr gering an manchen Ecken vorhanden und die konnte man auch nur dann sehen wenn beim hochfahren des Rechners mit dem schwarzem Bild drauf geachtet wurde. Während des Betriebs war nichts zu sehen.

Nach 9 Monate ging der Monitor so defekt das beim einschalten kein Bild mehr angezeigt wurde, alles blieb schwarz als ob der Monitor aus wäre. Vermutlich ist das intern verbaute Netzteil defekt gegangen und das Display hat keine Spannung mehr bekommen. Denn es wurde nichts mehr angezeigt, noch nicht mal das OSD Menü. Habe mich dann direkt mit Dell in Verbindung gesetzt und musste nur eine Service Nummer weitergeben was sich auf der Rückseite des Monitors auf einem Aufkleber befindet. Ich wurde nicht gefragt ob ich der Erstkäufer bin und nach einer Rechnung wurde auch nicht gefragt. Ausschlaggebend war nur diese Service-Nummer.

Am selbem Tag wurde aus den Niederlande ein Neugerät versendet und kam bereits am nächsten Tag per UPS bei mir an. Den Karton sollte ich dann für mein defekten Monitor verwenden und dann kam ein Tag später UPS erneut vorbei und holte das Paket ab. Ich habe nichts bezahlen müssen und der neue Monitor ist auch TOP!

Die Lichthöfe sind mit dem neuen Monitor etwas größer, aber auch im Betrieb nicht zu sehen.

Ich habe hier schon Fälle gesehen da sind die Lichthöfe sehr groß und gehen sogar weit ins Display rein und manchmal ist es auch noch gelb. Beide Monitoren hatten an den Ecken nur ein Lichthof von etwa 2 cm und einer länge von etwa 5-7 cm, was über die Ecke etwas geht. Mich stört es nicht, ich sehe sie nur ein wenig wenn ich drauf acht gebe beim hochfahren oder runterfahren des Monitors mit dem schwarzem Bild.

Das Outlet von Alternate vergibt zwar 24 Monate Gewährleistung, aber Gewährleistung ist nicht gleich Garantie. Manche Hersteller vergeben keine Garantie an Zweitkäufer und das muss hier bei solch einem hohen Preis wenn über Outlet gekauft wird mit bedacht werden.


----------

